# Dennison Watch - assist with identifing please



## Ian - Cape Town ZA (Sep 3, 2017)

Case number: 200533







Please help to correctly identify


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Ian - Cape Town ZA your picture's are not showing because of the photobucket "issue". If you're going to hang around, its worth paying the £5 for the forum Gallery. You'll find the details at the bottom of the forum home page. Its easy to use.


----------



## Ian - Cape Town ZA (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Ian - Cape Town ZA (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Ian - Cape Town ZA (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Ian and welcome to the forum :rltrlt:

Your watch is features a British silver case pocket watch made by Aaron Lufkin Dennison, Dennison cases were widely made in Birmingham. The movement is a Limit "No.1" and features a 7 jewel lever escapement, hope that helps


----------



## Ian - Cape Town ZA (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi, thank you for that.

Do you have aprox. year and value?

Many thanks


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Your watch is marked for Birmingham, 1913.

The "o" mark is the date letter.


----------

